# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Προβλημα με ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου ESX V504.

## steliosi

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Εχω εναν ενισχυτη (Esx v504) o ο οποιος καιει την ασφαλεια του οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο αμαξι!
ΤΟν συνδεσα στο σπιτι με ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο μεχρι 10 Α και αυτο π παρατηρησα ειναι οτι Ενω το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει κανονικα τη ταση του , η μετρηση π περνω στον ανισχυτη ειναι 7volt και τραβαει 10A. 
Εχω αλλαξει τα irf z44n 6 εις τν αριθμο αλλα συνεχιζει και το κανει! Επισης αλλαξα και τα εξοδου οπως και τα drivers και καμια αλλαγη. Οι γνωσεις μ φτανουν μεχρι εδω δυστοιχως,σκευτομαι μηπως εχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα το τροφοδοτικο του αλλα δε ξερω απο που να αρχισω. 

Ευχαριστω πολυ!





12752013_10207825753417304_1579536687_o.jpg12776657_10207825751697261_1212109115_o.jpg12789704_10207825752817289_1217714_o.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!
> 
> Εχω εναν ενισχυτη (Esx v504) o ο οποιος καιει την ασφαλεια του οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο αμαξι!
> ΤΟν συνδεσα στο σπιτι με ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο μεχρι 10 Α και αυτο π παρατηρησα ειναι οτι Ενω το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει κανονικα τη ταση του , η μετρηση π περνω στον ανισχυτη ειναι 7volt και τραβαει 10A. 
> Εχω αλλαξει τα irf z44n 6 εις τν αριθμο αλλα συνεχιζει και το κανει! Επισης αλλαξα και τα εξοδου οπως και τα drivers και καμια αλλαγη. Οι γνωσεις μ φτανουν μεχρι εδω δυστοιχως,σκευτομαι μηπως εχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα το τροφοδοτικο του αλλα δε ξερω απο που να αρχισω. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ!
> 
> 
> ...


Μετράς 7 volt γιατί γονάτισε το τροφοδοτικό σου. Καλά όλα αυτά που άλλαξες τα αντικατέστησες έτσι στην τύχη?? Εννοώ προληπτική αντικατάσταση έκανες χωρίς να τα μετρήσεις να δεις αν είναι καμμένα?? Πόσα Αμπέρ ασφάλεια έχει πάνω του ο ενισχυτής??

----------


## steliosi

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα αλλαξα επειδη τν ειχε δει καποιος ''Μαστορας'' και μου ειπε αλλαξει αυτα και θα ειναι οκ.

----------


## steliosi

Ειχε 2 των 30 αλλα φενεται πειραγμενο το σημειο π ενωνει με τα καλωδια.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα αλλαξα επειδη τν ειχε δει καποιος ''Μαστορας'' και μου ειπε αλλαξει αυτα και θα ειναι οκ.


Οσον αφορά τα Mosfet στο τμήμα τροφοδοσίας εντάξει το έκανες προληπτικά για να ξέρεις ότι είναι σίγουρα καλά. Στο τμήμα όμως του ενισχυτή ο κάθε σωστός κατασκευαστής ζευγαρώνει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, οπότε εσύ τώρα έχεις βάλει κάποια τυχαία που αγόρασες από κατάστημα οπότε μπορεί να θέλει και ρύθμιση ρεύματος ηρεμίας ( που δεν βλέπω κανένα ρυθμιστικό στο τμήμα εξόδου) τέλος πάντων ας ανάψει πρώτα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## steliosi

Τα εξοδου  πηρα τα αντιστοιχα υποτιθετε γτ δν υπηρχαν τα ιδια στο καταστημα που πηγα!

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού είναι 2 ασφάλειες των 30 αμπέρ λογικό είναι να γεφυρώνονται, γιατί 30 αμπέρ είναι λίγα για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή.Λοιπόν ο ενισχυτής έχει το σημείο που μπαίνει το χοντρό καλώδιο για τα +12βολτ από την μπαταρία και το -βολτ από τη γείωση. Δίπλα είναι η εντολή των +12 βόλτ που έρχεται από το κασετόφωνο. Σωστά??

----------


## steliosi

> Αφού είναι 2 ασφάλειες των 30 αμπέρ λογικό είναι να γεφυρώνονται, γιατί 30 αμπέρ είναι λίγα για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή.Λοιπόν ο ενισχυτής έχει το σημείο που μπαίνει το χοντρό καλώδιο για τα +12βολτ από την μπαταρία και το -βολτ από τη γείωση. Δίπλα είναι η εντολή των +12 βόλτ που έρχεται από το κασετόφωνο. Σωστά??


Ναι σωστα!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ναι σωστα!


Πολύ ωραία. Εχει σημασία η απάντησή σου στην επόμενη ερώτηση για να προσπαθήσουμε να στριμώξουμε τη βλάβη. Η ασφάλεια καίγεται όταν έχεις συνδεμένο το χοντρό +12 και -12 ....ή.... όταν ανάβεις το κασετόφωνό σου και πηγαίνει και η εντολή στον ενισχυτή??

----------


## steliosi

> Πολύ ωραία. Εχει σημασία η απάντησή σου στην επόμενη ερώτηση για να προσπαθήσουμε να στριμώξουμε τη βλάβη. Η ασφάλεια καίγεται όταν έχεις συνδεμένο το χοντρό +12 και -12 ....ή.... όταν ανάβεις το κασετόφωνό σου και πηγαίνει και η εντολή στον ενισχυτή??


 Οταν δωσω ρευμα στο remote καιγεται! Και το εχω παρατηρησει με το τροφοδοτικο οτι οταν ειναι εκτος το remote ολα καλα! Με το που ενωσω το remote τραβαει τα 10+ A .

----------


## chipakos-original

Τότε οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες πηγαίνουν στο να έχεις βλάβη στο δεύτερο στάδιο που είναι ο ενισχυτής. Διότι αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα στα Mosfet στο πρώτο στάδιο του ενισχυτή δηλαδή στο τμήμα της τροφοδοσίας θα καιγόταν η ασφάλεια χωρίς το remote.

----------


## steliosi

> Τότε οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες πηγαίνουν στο να έχεις βλάβη στο δεύτερο στάδιο που είναι ο ενισχυτής. Διότι αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα στα Mosfet στο πρώτο στάδιο του ενισχυτή δηλαδή στο τμήμα της τροφοδοσίας θα καιγόταν η ασφάλεια χωρίς το remote.


ΔΛδ δεν παιζει να ειναι βλαβη στο τροφοδοτικο ε? Να προσθεσω οτι δν αναβει ουτε λαμπακι ουτε τπτ!

----------


## chipakos-original

Φυσικά και δεν ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι αφού δεν προλαβαίνεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και καίγεται η ασφάλεια. Πρέπει κατ αρχήν να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα τρανζίστορ στο στάδιο ενίσχυσης είναι σωστά αγορασμένα αντίστοιχα με τα προηγούμενα σωστά τοποθετημένα και σίγουρα πρέπει να πας σε κάποιον τεχνικό να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα παλιά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα κάτι που για εμένα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει από την αρχή γιατί μην νομίζεις το πολύ χαρχάλεμα στους ενισχυτές δημιουργεί κι άλλα θέματα.

----------

Papas00zas (27-02-16)

----------


## steliosi

> Φυσικά και δεν ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι αφού δεν προλαβαίνεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και καίγεται η ασφάλεια. Πρέπει κατ αρχήν να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα τρανζίστορ στο στάδιο ενίσχυσης είναι σωστά αγορασμένα αντίστοιχα με τα προηγούμενα σωστά τοποθετημένα και σίγουρα πρέπει να πας σε κάποιον τεχνικό να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα παλιά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα κάτι που για εμένα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει από την αρχή γιατί μην νομίζεις το πολύ χαρχάλεμα στους ενισχυτές δημιουργεί κι άλλα θέματα.



Τα παλια τα τρανζιστορ Μ τα εδωσε με αντοστοιχια στο καταστημα π τα αγορασα! Μπορω με το πολυμετρο να δοκιμασω εαν ειναι καμενα τα παλια?

----------


## chipakos-original

Βάλε το πολύμετρο στο Buzzer και σταύρωσε τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ κι αν ηχήσει το buzzer τότε βρήκες το καμένο. Αυτός είναι ο πιο απλός τρόπος για να δεις πιο τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι το καμένο. Αυτός ο τρόπος ελέγχου δεν ισχύει στα Mosfet.

----------


## chipakos-original

Δες και αυτό το βιντεάκι με τον σωστό και ακριβή τρόπο μέτρησης του τρανζίστορ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VK_4gZU__I

----------


## steliosi

> Βάλε το πολύμετρο στο Buzzer και σταύρωσε τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ κι αν ηχήσει το buzzer τότε βρήκες το καμένο. Αυτός είναι ο πιο απλός τρόπος για να δεις πιο τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι το καμένο. Αυτός ο τρόπος ελέγχου δεν ισχύει στα Mosfet.


Ολα τα ποδια η μονο στις ακριες?

----------


## chipakos-original

Πρώτο με δεύτερο πόδι......πρώτο με τρίτο πόδι........και δεύτερο με τρίτο πόδι .Οπουδήποτε κι αν ηχήσει το Buzzer το συγκεκριμένο τρανζίστορ είναι καμένο. Βέβαια με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν ξέρεις αν λειτουργεί το τρανζίστορ σωστά ή έχει κάποια μικρή διαρροή αλλά για την συγκεκριμένη βλάβη που έχεις στον ενισχυτή σου αυτή η μέτρηση είναι αρκετή. Εχω μία ερώτηση να σου κάνω. Δεν υπήρξε καμία μεταβολή στον ενισχυτή σου όταν αντικατέστησες όλα αυτά τα υλικά ?? Δηλαδή ότι σου έκανε στην αρχή το ίδιο έκανε και μετά την αντικατάσταση?? ή υπήρξε κάτι διαφορετικό μετά την αλλαγή??

----------


## steliosi

Οχι δν ηπηρξε καμια μεταβολη , απλα δε μ καιει την ασφαλεια γτ το εχω με το τροφοδοτικο μονο και περιοριζω ετσι τα ampere. Μετρησα με το συγκεκριμενο τροπο που δειχνει στο βιντεο τα παλια τρανιζτορ τα d998 (npn  και τα δειχνει οκ) τα pnp μ χτυπαει το buzzer αλλου!

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι ...χτυπαει το buzzer αλλου..... αλλά το Buzzer δεν πρέπει να χτυπάει ούτε στα npn ούτε στα pnp.

----------


## steliosi

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι ...χτυπαει το buzzer αλλου..... αλλά το Buzzer δεν πρέπει να χτυπάει ούτε στα npn ούτε στα pnp.



Εγω εκανα 6 μετρησεις οπως εδειχνε το βιντεο, και οι μετρησεις π πηρα ηταν οι εξης συγκεκριμενα στο D998
στο πρωτο γραμμα π γαφω βαζω παντα το θετικο :

C - E : OK
E - C : OK
B - C : BUZZ
B - E : BUZZ
C - B : OK
E - B : OK

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εγω εκανα 6 μετρησεις οπως εδειχνε το βιντεο, και οι μετρησεις π πηρα ηταν οι εξης συγκεκριμενα στο D998
> στο πρωτο γραμμα π γαφω βαζω παντα το θετικο :
> 
> C - E : OK
> E - C : OK
> B - C : BUZZ
> B - E : BUZZ
> C - B : OK
> E - B : OK


Είναι καμένο απ τη στιγμή που κάνει buzzer . Είτε βάλεις τον θετικό ακροδέκτη στο πρώτο είτε τον αρνητικό θα κάνει buzzer οπότε είναι καμένο. Αν σου έχει μείνει κανένα καινούριο κάνε σύγκριση για να δεις την διαφορά. Επειδή όμως δεν θα είναι καμένα όλα, δοκίμασε και τα υπόλοιπα. Κάποιο ή κάποια θα τα βρεις σωστά.

----------


## steliosi

> Είναι καμένο απ τη στιγμή που κάνει buzzer . Είτε βάλεις τον θετικό ακροδέκτη στο πρώτο είτε τον αρνητικό θα κάνει buzzer οπότε είναι καμένο. Αν σου έχει μείνει κανένα καινούριο κάνε σύγκριση για να δεις την διαφορά. Επειδή όμως δεν θα είναι καμένα όλα, δοκίμασε και τα υπόλοιπα. Κάποιο ή κάποια θα τα βρεις σωστά.


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια! 

Αυριο θα κοιταξω τα τρανζιστορ και θα γραψω για οτι νεοτερο!

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγω εκανα 6 μετρησεις οπως εδειχνε το βιντεο, και οι μετρησεις π πηρα ηταν οι εξης συγκεκριμενα στο D998
> στο πρωτο γραμμα π γαφω βαζω παντα το θετικο :
> 
> C - E : OK
> E - C : OK
> B - C : BUZZ
> B - E : BUZZ
> C - B : OK
> E - B : OK





> Είναι καμένο απ τη στιγμή που κάνει buzzer . Είτε βάλεις τον θετικό ακροδέκτη στο πρώτο είτε τον αρνητικό θα κάνει buzzer οπότε είναι καμένο. Αν σου έχει μείνει κανένα καινούριο κάνε σύγκριση για να δεις την διαφορά. Επειδή όμως δεν θα είναι καμένα όλα, δοκίμασε και τα υπόλοιπα. Κάποιο ή κάποια θα τα βρεις σωστά.


Εγώ λέω ότι το τρανζίστορ που μέτρησε είναι καλό και ότι απλά το πολύμετρό του (αν είναι και πολύμετρο και δεν είναι κανένα σκέτο buzzer & μπαταρία) χτυπάει και με την τάση ορθής φοράς μιας διόδου.

----------


## chipakos-original

Ισως....Τα πάντα είναι ¨¨¨ρευστά¨¨. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα απαντήσει κι όλας τι έκανε τελικά.

----------


## steliosi

Τελικα βρηκα και εβαλα τα κανονικα τρανζιστορ στον ενισχυτη και δουλεψε. Εχω πολυμετρο κανονικο και σε λειτουργικο τρανζιστορ πηρα αυτες τις μετρησεις  που εχω προαναφερει ποιο πανω. 

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια , ηταν χρησιμς ολες οι πληροφοριες!

----------

